# Need help vetting a "source"



## Mirth43 (Jul 30, 2015)

Etalaze.biz  What is the real deal with these guys? Send a note to the friggin UAE? Or better yet Turkey. These days DHS will kick your ****in door down for that. I may have answered my own question, but, my locals are too jumpy right now. Gotta look elsewhere. Trust you animals more than anything.... Thanks


----------



## bvs (Jul 30, 2015)

Errrr dafaq?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 30, 2015)

So you are openly asking for a source?   Good luck with that.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 30, 2015)

Your question is almost as funny as your avi.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 30, 2015)

You have ADHD don't you?  

You asked and answered a question, or at least I think you did--- what do you want us to do?  Place an order and let you know when LE kicks our phucking door down?  Or, are you simply looking for a source to pedal gear to your boys for profit?  Either way, good luck with all that...


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 30, 2015)

Bananas are yellow and the sky is blue !


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 30, 2015)

Go down to Maple Street where it intersects with Chestnut street........... ask for Franko.....tell him that when a tree falls in the woods, it does not make a sound when we are not around.  He will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mirth43 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow. Reaching deep fellas. Just wanted to know if that internet based site had any merit. Period. I'm not fishing for shit else. Contrary to most other ****tards I've seen here peddling bunk, I have no interest in doing anything for some imaginary "boys". I joined this site to get an insight on gear from being out of the game for 15 years. I'm getting no ****ing younger. Thanks for the insinuations that I'm trying to get one of you to give up a source.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 30, 2015)

Fruity is that you?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 30, 2015)

Mirth43 said:


> Etalaze.biz  What is the real deal with these guys? Send a note to the friggin UAE? Or better yet Turkey. These days DHS will kick your ****in door down for that. I may have answered my own question, but, my locals are too jumpy right now. Gotta look elsewhere. Trust you animals more than anything.... Thanks


Exactly where is that asking for "an opinion on a site"?  Like you said, you already answered your first question.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 31, 2015)

He's not asking for a source! He just wants to know where to get steroids! He's not getting any younger!


----------

